

Installing Ruby on Rails on Windows - A new guide - Davidrjk
http://www.davidkewal.com/post/4803617595/easy-rails-setup-on-windows-7

======
Davidrjk
Nice! I think it's good to play around with both environments from what I've
heard, creating and deploying apps in Windows isn't as great.

------
bscofield
Or you could just use RailsInstaller - <http://railsinstaller.org/>

